# 아들은 안 가지려 할까 봐 걱정이에요.



## 82riceballs

HI all,

I was watching 슈퍼맨이 돌아왔다 and there was an interview with the dad of triplet sons after he visited 사랑's family in Tokyo.

He said the following when asked to say something to 사랑's father, 추성훈:
추성훈이 이번 기회로 아주 그냥 다시는 아들을 안 가지려 할까 봐 걱정이에요. 
For more context, see here: http://life.joins.com/travel/news/article.asp?total_id=16800813&ctg=1502

What does he mean?? Is he scared that 사랑's father won't want to have sons after meeting the triplets? But why does he say 다시는? "he won't want to have sons again?"

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elnath

82riceballs said:


> HI all,
> 
> I was watching 슈퍼맨이 돌아왔다 and there was an interview with the dad of triplet sons after he visited 사랑's family in Tokyo.
> 
> He said the following when asked to say something to 사랑's father, 추성훈:
> 추성훈이 이번 기회로 아주 그냥 다시는 아들을 안 가지려 할까 봐 걱정이에요.
> For more context, see here: http://life.joins.com/travel/news/article.asp?total_id=16800813&ctg=1502
> 
> What does he mean?? Is he scared that 사랑's father won't want to have sons after meeting the triplets? But why does he say 다시는? "he won't want to have sons again?"
> 
> Thanks for your help!




In this case, it's more like "never again" 

Another example of the word usage: 
다시는 그러지마. -> never do it again


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks!! Do you think you could give me some examples of the structure "~려 할까 봐"? I'm not sure I completely understand. 

From my understanding it seems like he's "worried" that Sarang's father won't ever try to have sons. (Not that he doesn't want them 안 가지고 싶다 but that he won't try to have sons 안 가지려 해)

Thanks!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Thanks!! Do you think you could give me some examples of the structure "~려 할까 봐"?


 그가 나를 독방에 영원히 가두려 할까봐 겁이났다. (I was scared that he would try to put me in solitary confinement forever. 



82riceballs said:


> From my understanding it seems like he's "worried" that Sarang's father won't ever try to have sons.


 I think you're correct.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you! Now all is clear 

Does the following make sense? 
질문을 너무 많이 해서 Kross 씨가 다시는 답이 안 하시려 할까 봐 걱정이에요.


----------



## Kross

하하하...^^ Yes, you got it.


----------



## Rance

82riceballs said:


> Thank you! Now all is clear
> 
> Does the following make sense?
> 질문을 너무 많이 해서 Kross 씨가 다시는 답이 안 하시려 할까 봐 걱정이에요.



질문을 너무 많이 해서 Kross 씨가 다시는 답을 안 하시려 할까 봐 걱정이에요.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks!!! What a silly mistake to make


----------

